# zu verschenken



## KC36 (3. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

hab von einem Rechnerupgrade noch ältere (wirklich älter) Komponenten zu verschenken.
Vielleicht will jemand was spezielles aufbauen oder nen Rechner der kein aktuelles Spiel schaffen muss.

Da ist mal eine HIS Radeon HD 6950  HIS 6950 Fan 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E 2xDVI/HDMI/2xMini DP < HD 6900 Series < Desktop graphics < Products | HIS Graphic Cards

eine Sapphire HD 4850 X2  Sapphire Radeon HD4850 X2 2048MB PCI-E - CHIP 
(praktisch falls jemand 4 DVI Anschlüsse braucht)

und ein Mainboard  Mainboards - CROSSHAIR III FORMULA - ASUS
(da ist ein AMD Phenom II X4 955 black edition drauf und kingston kvr1333d3n9k2/4g - wohl 4x2GB)

und ein arctic cooling freezer pro 64   Hardwareoverclock.com | Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro Testbericht
(den hatte ich auf dem AMD 4 Jahre laufen)

Lieber alles an einen und Details dann per PM. Wird für mich ne grössere Aktion das zu organisieren, weil ich in der Schweiz wohn.

Gruss
TRH


----------



## KC36 (3. März 2015)

erster interessent eingegangen - wohl erledigt.


----------

